# HELP: Drivers License rejected



## colton m (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for advice on what to do. I have tried everything I can think of and since Uber does not have a help number and just an email I have received no help. I am 22 years old and have been trying to sign up to be a driver. I uploaded my most recent driver's license first which was rejected since it did not go back three years. I then uploaded my older license that was valid from 2011 to 2017. They also rejected this for an unknown reason. I then followed their directions and went to the DMV website and got my driving history record. I uploaded this and It was also rejected and I have emailed them multiple times to no avail. I also cannot even find my account on checkr now or uber partner. What can I do to resolve this and become a driver? Thanks


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

1-800-593-7069
Here's the Driver Customer Service line. 


Note* "Customer Service" is a subjective term.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

whats your driving history like?


----------



## colton m (Jul 3, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> whats your driving history like?


I have never had a ticket or accident. It was completely clear.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Why areyou uploading someone else's license


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Go to the hub and speak to a live agent in person. Take all your documents with you.


----------



## colton m (Jul 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Why areyou uploading someone else's license


??



Uber's Guber said:


> Go to the hub and speak to a live agent in person. Take all your documents with you.


Unfortunately, I live in Montana and there is no hub near here that I know of.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

colton m said:


> Unfortunately, I live in Montana and there is no hub near here that I know of.


You want to be a professional driver? Learn the location of your nearest hub, and START DRIVING.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

HUB.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

colton m said:


> Unfortunately, I live in Montana and there is no hub near here that I know of.


Maybe you should move to where the HUBS ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

